
Do you deal with a lot of bullshit in your work? - meapix
Any examples would be appreciated.
======
at-fates-hands
Bullshit is a relative term, can you be a bit more specific?

I've worked at large corporations where the structure doesn't lend itself to
being very productive which causes a lot of headaches. One of the best
examples was where the "business" side of a project I was working on was using
waterfall and we (the dev team) were using Agile. Let that sink in for a
minute. Neither team changed their methods and it was 8 months of madness
until I finally quit. This was a company that was also famous for having
"meetings about meetings" which wasted a lot of time during your day. I'm
surprised I even lasted 8 months.

The only other really frustrating place I worked at was a medium sized company
where Jr. inherited the company from his dad and my boss (marketing manager)
was best friends with the boss. We were in the midst of redesign and
development of their current site. We butted heads all the time about the
design. I have close to ten years of development and design experience and he
had none. He was trying to make the site into a 1990's version of Yahoo's
homepage. After a lot of back and forth, he finally emailed me and basically
said, "I out rank you, we're doing it my way." and after that, I just didn't
give a fuck. Whatever he wanted, I gave it to him. About three months later, I
finally left after being there for almost two years. The hilarious thing is
after I left, I saw they released what was an half completed design since they
hired a .Net guy to replace me (the only guy with design experience) and he
had no idea what to do with Photoshop files or any basic frameworks like
Bootstrap or Foundation. After seeing the site, I finally felt vindicated.

------
meapix
Just as a clarification, I mean by bullshit those meetings and meetings about
the meetings, too many tools as in you have to attend stand-up, send status
reports, update bug tracking, update timesheet.

If I have to manage a project myself, I would have: 1\. bug tracking with
timesheet (timesheet not for figuring how much you worked but to give a cost
idea of future project). 2\. source control 3\. meetings as needed but needs
to be scheduled and has a subject and time. So screw standup. Standups I've
being part of previously was about glorifying what you did yesterday and what
you will be doing today. A kind of, I don't trust you, give me some bullshit.
4\. management needs to stay away, they need to go move furniture if they
don't have anything to do. I know some people might be offended by this.

------
mr_nobody
I am not sure what you mean by bullshit but I will try to answer this
question.

Not really. I work in mid-size company driven by marketing and sales. Besides
daily stand-ups which could be considered bullshit there is not much meetings.
Lead developer needs to attend few more to scope projects coming from
marketing but its not that bad. Most time we can focus just on coding. The
worst part is probably UAT process, but when you deal with mature projects it
always will be a pain.

------
dalke
Sturgeon's Revelation: 90% of everything is crap.

David Graeber wrote "On the phenomenon of bullshit jobs"
[http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/](http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/) ,
where "bullshit jobs" are defined as those "that only exist because everyone
else is spending so much of their time working in all the other ones."

